# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Give me you Bench Press #'s

## Russ616

I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 

" What do you guys think? "

----------


## gcode610

[QUOTE=Russ616]I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 


275lbs----- pretty good number for your weight. And you are real young. 
I am 5'9" 195 and bench 340lbs and that is clean , no bounce.

----------


## Swellin

I've always been weak on the bench, but it is starting to turn around (not from juice, I'm still a gear virgin). 30 yo 5' 9.5" 212lbs.

Last set on flat bench...295 x 6 (I posted somewhere else that it was 300 x 6, but I was wrong...last Monday I noticed it was 295).

----------


## TheJuicer

Bench has been creepin' this year...but I'm up to 265X8 on my last set of Flats...Incline is at 215X8...I starting to hit my upper chest first starting next week....its starting to lag a bit...

----------


## KrashRoute

Highest I got was [email protected]

----------


## big daddy k de

18y/o 5'9 200lbs benched 400 no prob

----------


## jman98z24

I am 19 5'4" 155lbs and my max flat bench without bounce is 295lbs and still going up 5lbs a week.

----------


## KeyMastur

who cares about bench. whatcha squat ?

----------


## big daddy k de

max 500 squat

----------


## Thewarrior

I am not the best at bench, but I bench 295 max, 265 in sets. I have no clue why I can only do 295 once clean. and be able to do sets of 6 of 265? any suggestions from anyone...

----------


## Thewarrior

forgot to tell yea that I am 195 and 27 yrs old.

----------


## Bench-n-Squat's

Turned 20 years old on the second and got 360 one rep and weigh 195

----------


## Mike Nation

I'm 14 i have a 44 inch chest a 33 inch waste and 16 and 1/4 inch bicep
i can bench 250 curl 140 and deadlift 450, squat 375-400

----------


## Mike Nation

I am also 5 10 and 1/2 190 pounds

----------


## KeyMastur

prove it.

----------


## big daddy k de

> I'm 14 i have a 44 inch chest a 33 inch waste and 16 and 1/4 inch bicep
> i can bench 250 curl 140 and deadlift 450, squat 375-400


sounds fishy im with key

----------


## Mike Nation

I Cant Sorry I Use A Computer At My School And I Cant Put Pictures On It

----------


## Mike Nation

I Am Dead Serious Big Daddy K De
I Have Been Working Out Since I Was 12 Years Old
And I Dont Use Any Steriods Or Anything Like That

----------


## Russ616

> I Am Dead Serious Big Daddy K De
> I Have Been Working Out Since I Was 12 Years Old
> And I Dont Use Any Steriods Or Anything Like That



It's people like that make me not even want to read these forum. Too much bullshit. Just like the forum I'm 16 years old and bench 400. Give me a break you guys. Instead of talking out your ass go the gym and maybe someday you'll be able to do it.

----------


## TheJuicer

Well guys..A few years ago I spotted a 16 year old on a 405lbs. bench and he hit it...He was lifting since he was in the seventh grade and this was the summer before his senior year...and no juice in that boy...his brother was a friend of mine and he did 390lbs. and the old man could do 375...oh yeah and there sister..no shit hit a 185lb. bench in the 9th grade...This family was nuts...

----------


## Mike Nation

why doesn't any one believe me i swear it is all true. I goin to try for the arnold classics and be a wrestler for the W.W.E. And im going to try for a few world records like the deadlift. i mean if i can do 450 now who knows what i will be able to do in the future. And if no one wants to believe me then screw them

----------


## Russ616

> Well guys..A few years ago I spotted a 16 year old on a 405lbs. bench and he hit it...He was lifting since he was in the seventh grade and this was the summer before his senior year...and no juice in that boy...his brother was a friend of mine and he did 390lbs. and the old man could do 375...oh yeah and there sister..no shit hit a 185lb. bench in the 9th grade...This family was nuts...




I not tryin to insult anybody who can actually do what they say they can. But let me tell the kid who was 14 years old and could curl 140. Either you are clearly over 200lbs and have lifted for some time or your just another kid with all the time on your hands and you figured what the hell might as well make a story up. He is in eigth maybe ninth grade ....prove it.

----------


## LostUp

I believe the 16 y/o, when I was in the 7th grade I knew a kid who could easily, I mean easily, military press me (about 115lbs in the 7th grade). By the time we were in 9th together his arms were the size that mine are now, no lie!

----------


## jman98z24

When I was 16 I couldn't lift shat, but after three years I think I have some decent numbers. 
Height= 5'4"
weight= 160lbs
max bench= 295lbs
squat= 405lbs x 4 reps

----------


## Russ616

> I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 
> 
> " What do you guys think? "


After a sick training program I just hit 285 clean @ 157lbs. In the gym with no judge I am good for almost 300lbs. I makin huge gains, no juice. THIS IS REAL

Train hard

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Wow. Impressive. My bench sucks.

I'm 200lbs right now, and I struggled today with 225 for 3 reps. I had a spot too. I dunno, some of those numbers are pretty crazy. I mean, I work out at a pretty hardcore gym aight, and the most I've ever seen a guy bench in PERSON is 365lbs for 3 reps. That was heavy man.

The MOST I've ever benched is 315lb for 1 rep while I was 'ON'. Right now I'm recovering from a flu, coming off of Enanthate and on PCT and I haven't worked out in two weeks, but my bench has always sucked.

I can rock 495 on the Deadlift though.

----------


## Warrior

405 for 2 unassisted singles last time, 3 assisted - next time I should be able to do all 5 singles without the need of the spotter. I am not going to increase the load until I can hit all 5 first. I have been doing the 5 singles (around 95% 1RM) and then 5 sets of 5 reps (drop about 50 pounds) routine with very good progress in raising limit strength... usually going up 11 pounds (5 kilos) per week.... I was dissatisfied with the strength of my chest in porportion to the size of it - so I focused on getting the strength up for a few months.

I should be well into the 400's by the New Year... which is good since the goal for 2003 was only 405. I made it with over a month to spare...

----------


## Mike Nation

Hey this is mike nation i can now curl 145 and i think i might be able to do more than 250 in benching now.

----------


## FCECC2

shit you guys make me so jealous  :Frown: 

5'10
210
22 years

last week i did a non-clean (1" off my chest) 295 on bench.
DB press is now 125lbs x 6 (cant explain DB is far more easier than barbell)
i squat 365lbs for 3reps (suck ass too)
but i pull today a 495 deadlift, the only thing that makes me feel great...

fuck, ive been lifting for 3 years now with 2 cycle and im still in the sissy numbers  :Frown: 

shoot me your DB press numbers bro!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Black Rain

If the boy is lying so be it he is a mug. But i knew a powerlifter aged 17, who benched 130 kilos, squated 260kilos, and deadlifted 250kilos at about 70 kilos body weight. Gary Bowman yne england u23 power lifting champion. 


> I Am Dead Serious Big Daddy K De
> I Have Been Working Out Since I Was 12 Years Old
> And I Dont Use Any Steriods Or Anything Like That


[FONT=Trebuchet MS]

----------


## Russ616

[QUOTE= last week i did a non-clean (1" off my chest) 295 on bench.
fuck, ive been lifting for 3 years now with 2 cycle and im still in the sissy numbers  :Frown: 

shoot me your DB press numbers bro!!!!  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]


I never really go insane heavy on the dumbells. I just get my sets in over 5-6 reps and as high a 10. I can hit the 90lbs for 10. and finish with the 100's for 5-6 reps. My max is around 300lbs @ 162. No juice, just T-bomb / Trac and 5500 calories a day.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Highest i got was at 280lbs i pressed 455lb 10times clean press no bounce. Had multiple witnesses including the owner of the gym. He didnt believe I could do it. I never maxed out I never cared about that but thats my best press on the flat bench.

----------


## bermich

Im only at 310 with strict form. Slow down and slow up.
Entire back stays on the bench.
310 is too hard on my wrists and elbows so I keep it in the low 2 hundys. No need to **** up my elbows.

----------


## Da Bull

I use dumbells only 160# 3 sets of 10

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> I use dumbells only 160# 3 sets of 10


160 ounces?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Da Bull

> 160 ounces?


No,that's my left nut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Russ616

> Highest i got was at 280lbs i pressed 455lb 10times clean press no bounce. Had multiple witnesses including the owner of the gym. He didnt believe I could do it. I never maxed out I never cared about that but thats my best press on the flat bench.



If you are for real that means that your max is around 590lbs. I have to see it but good bench.

----------


## Russ616

[QUOTE=Da Bull]I use dumbells only 160# 3 sets of 10[/Quote

****, the gym I go to only has dumbells up to 120lbs. The owner is an ass. 
160lbs for 3 sets of 10. How heavy are you. . . .

----------


## Swellin

> If you are for real that means that your max is around 590lbs. I have to see it but good bench.


Actually, according to a site that I believe Bdtr put up..his max would be 607. Even more impressive.

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html

Oh yeah, and as for Da Bull...according to hi profile, he is 5' 9"...255.
Pretty darn thick.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> Actually, according to a site that I believe Bdtr put up..his max would be 607. Even more impressive.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html
> 
> Oh yeah, and as for Da Bull...according to hi profile, he is 5' 9"...255.
> Pretty darn thick.


Hey I like that calculator site. Sweet... I added it to my favorites. I hate maxing out I just never got into it. If you can rep out 3 plates on a flat bench then thats good enough to say you got a strong bench. Dont mean much if you cant. If your like 5'5 and u can rep out like 225 or something then thats impressive.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> If you are for real that means that your max is around 590lbs. I have to see it but good bench.


Yah thats what the gym owner said before I bent his rusty old bars and he had to go out and buy a new squat bar cuz of me.

I remember back in the days 500lb benches were common.

----------


## clipper

my best ## are 415 for 2 on flat. 375 for 2 on incline. I have to fix the weight on my db (ther not hex head) and do 165 for 4. Im 31 5'10 and 255. 

I am getting ready to start a new program i got from PL USA mag this week. I want to bench 510 (2x my weight)

----------


## BDTR

hit 500 earlier this week.

----------


## Russ616

[QUOTE=swellin]Actually, according to a site that I believe Bdtr put up..his max would be 607. Even more impressive.

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html


I use www.criticalbench.com and it is real accurate for my bench. I do 225 for 10 reps and my max hit was 295lbs. But I like the site you go to better because I look a little stronger but take a look at that site. 
Good lookin

----------


## British_beef

319 at 185 bodyweight 5,11 19 years old with 2 years training...any good? i bench 220 15 times.. is this any good baring in mind i do a poer endurance sport so i have to be on the water 2 times a day for endurance work.

----------


## Swellin

> hit 500 earlier this week.


Only a week or so after that evil DNP cycle? Way to go!
Congrats.

----------


## Swellin

> I use www.criticalbench.com and it is real accurate for my bench. I do 225 for 10 reps and my max hit was 295lbs. But I like the site you go to better because I look a little stronger but take a look at that site. 
> Good lookin


I took a look at critical's chart, and it is not _that_ much different. It is a little lower, which I like. I would prefer to understate my max, than be wrong and lose the bet proving it. Of course, I doubt I'd bet if I had not tried the actual weight. So much contributes to your max, that you can do a weight one day and not budge it again for weeks.

----------


## BDTR

I was strong as hell when i came off and hadn't maxed in a while.




> Only a week or so after that evil DNP cycle? Way to go!
> Congrats.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> hit 500 earlier this week.


Good job bro....

----------


## PurePower

i hit 545in the gym for 1..............22years old....276(when i hit that 16%BF).............

----------


## David22

Well my turn,

I'm 23 years old, 5'5'' and weight 210 lbs. I did 440 lbs at bench press ;-)

----------


## bouya_ak

Just turend 23
5'10
215
bench 350 x 3 no shirt
squat 605x 3 wraps and belt

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

> Just turend 23
> 5'10
> 215
> bench 350 x 3 no shirt
> squat 605x 3 wraps and belt


Gawd**** nice squat!

----------


## Meathead57

im 16 5"7 135 pounds i bench 275

----------


## txpower

501 in meet...apf masters (age 41) texas record

----------


## Paranoid

Man, there are some strong bros on this forum. Personally I am 26, currently 225lb, and my max bench is 365lb. Rather weak, but my squat makes up for it. I have never maxed out on squats but can do 5 plates for reps.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

i'm 22 and 5'9,235lbs. I've done 475 for a single with no shirt,but i did use wraps for my elbows and wrist wraps also....

----------


## slobberknocker

440 raw. I'm 20, 6'1, 350 lbs. I think I could have hit 470 before I tore my pec a month ago. The strength shall return, though.

----------


## homeboybonanza

BP / 315x12
Hammer Strength Incline Press / 405x5

----------


## cj1capp

two days ago i hit 3 sets x 8 reps at 320 lbs, looking at all of these numbers it sounds like gear has made me kind of strong . When I started on 12/08/03 I could only bench 150 lbs. Thanks for the BP caculator I will try and get my max 1 rep BP , today. According to the caculator I should hit 1 rep at 377lbs. cj

----------


## sigrabbit

30y.o.
5'9"
200-210lbs depending on the day
bench 315 pretty easy, maybe 325-335 max
incline 225 x 10, but I just started doing them
squat 405 x 5

----------


## JGK

I've only been working out for about six months so my numbers are pretty weak.

Bench 295
Dead 405
Squat 395

----------


## shootdeep

someone at my gym benched 650 at a bodyweight of...i think it was like 240. anyway it was a new world record in his class. he was in POWERLIFTING magazine in august? yeah i think it was august. i'll find out for sure. another guy squatted 1000lbs in september. i have that on video. he was probably and inch or two shy of parallel, but impressive nonetheless. anyone that does the meets in the nh area will know which two guys they are

----------


## shootdeep

my pesonal best bench was 375lbx2 last august. when i tried for 400, i destroyed my shoulder and i await surgery at this time.

----------


## BIGTOTAL

The calculator is way off. How can it possible be correct. It depends on your slow and fast twitch muscle fiber. Strong guys have an abundance of fast twitch which means they cant do a lot of reps with lighter weights. Rep guys have more slow twitch which is why some guys can do a weight for 10 then try 50 lbs more and miss.

----------


## thetank

havent been able 2 max in a while due 2 a nagging bicep injury...but i can rep 225 for 25+reps..dumbells 130's x 6-8 on incline (im 5'5 220)

----------


## homeboybonanza

CJ,
You are so full of it. You're telling us that you more than DOUBLED your bench in one month!? (12/8/03 you could only bench 150...now you're doing 320x8x3 sets?) Besides...who puts 320 on the bar anyway? It should be 315 (3 45lb plates).

----------


## shootdeep

> two days ago i hit 3 sets x 8 reps at 320 lbs, looking at all of these numbers it sounds like gear has made me kind of strong . When I started on 12/08/03 I could only bench 150 lbs. Thanks for the BP caculator I will try and get my max 1 rep BP , today. According to the caculator I should hit 1 rep at 377lbs. cj


i think there's a typo in there......320x8x3??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hmm can you shoot me a PM and tell me EXACTLY what you're using for gear? my best was 375lbsx2, but i wanna hit 750lbs for 3 sets of 8 by 2/15/04... thanks

----------


## kdawg21

Once again I am going to have to call BS on these numbers.

----------


## young guns 777

[email protected] clean

----------


## qckgixxer1k

im 19, 155lbs my max bench is 260lbs.... I'll be starting my first cycle soon so hopefully i'll put up over 300lbs easy.

----------


## Viking_Power

I dont do bench a lot these days, right now I can do 8 times 315, and didnt try for my max. I use to do a lot heavier when I did flat bench each week.

VP

----------


## IceCube_29

I'm 18
5'11
207lbs
Max Bench: 320lbs Clean

-Matt

----------


## spywizard

You notice the older guys are really movin the plates???

500 x 1 slight assist.. going for 520 this week clean.. we'll see..............

week 6 current cycle





> I use dumbells only 160# 3 sets of 10

----------


## mdpowerguy

Hi, all---I am 33 years old, 6'0, 273lbs my current bench is 480lbs, clean, and raw. my best ever is [email protected] i gotta try to get back there, while keeping my bw around 275-280.  :Don't know:

----------


## mdpowerguy

> You notice the older guys are really movin the plates???
> 
> 500 x 1 slight assist.. going for 520 this week clean.. we'll see..............
> 
> week 6 current cycle


Thumbs up for us older guys!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## D-END

I know people hate it when people say "I know this guy and he benched....." with that in mind...when I was in highschool a freshman by the name of Aaron Donaho benched 455 for 3 clean reps.....oh yeah lets not forget as a freshmen he was 5'7 and 320 pounds. Some people are just blessed with strength and others inject it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## LostUp

Haha, not that I believe the guy, I dont know either way but I put 320 on the bar on a regular basis.

----------


## Hitman

Just to keep it HONEST 5,7 209lbs bench 145kg for 8...................Hitman

----------


## animal-inside

22 years old..... 415 for 4 reps.. no bounce or shirt.... only one year on gear.. gimem a few then i'll post again ! hopefully 450 for 2 or 3 after this next cycle

----------


## craneboy

#315 for 5 reps no gear. starting first cycle tonight

----------


## TinCup17

Haven't maxed in awhile but I can get [email protected] I weigh 185.

----------


## Scrapper

hey..

18 years old
150 lbs (super cut)
5'8

1 rep max 250lbs give or take 5 pounds depending on the day. i think thats decent but i don't know now that i looked at some of the other guys on here haha.

----------


## ironmaiden181

[email protected]

----------


## ripsid

I'm not a max guy but I'll put these up:
I did 315 for 5 @ 160 bench. seated military 225x3 @ 170, squats 400x8 (7th set) at 180ish. 
I haven't benched in 1.5 years, but now use db's so I'd do 120x8 to 10 for my 7th set(2 warmup)
Shrugs with a barbell my last set (5th) would be 455x8, and me and some bro's would use a machine and add 45's and we'd get our last set to 655 and do drop sets F*N WOW! 
I'm just starting to do dead, I have a bad back. 

SID

----------


## mass junkie

385 BP @ 225 lbs

----------


## ripsid

> 385 BP @ 225 lbs


OK now wait a minute...is that 3'8" and 225?  :LOL:  
Kidding bro, you're solid and you should be throwing more weight than that around! My .02, is your slackin off!  :LOL:  Good job bro!

SID

----------


## Russ616

> I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 
> 
> " What do you guys think? "


Here I am again, since starting AAS my body weight has increased 12-13lbs and my max bench now is about 330-335lb. I just hit 325lbs at a competition...

----------


## Iowaplatehog50543

hey try this it worked for me. bench day 1 flat bb 2 warm up sets then 4 more sets pyramid 8,6,3-4,2-3 reps then an set of pauses at 65-70% of ur max bring the bar down to 3-4 inches of ur chest count one then press, then do flat db 3 sets heavy 8,6,2-4 reps heavier each set, then incline 2 warm ups the 4 sets pyramid. then day 2 bench lite day flats 2 warm ups the 4 sets 10,8,6 reps fairly heavy then one drop set lets say 225 for as many as you can, then declines 2 warm ups then 4 sets heavy 8,6,2-4, then a drop like on flat, then db flats 3-4 sets 6-12 reps, this will not make u look like a bodybuilder but it should help ur bench. good luck and make sure u do those pauses they are the key 


> I am not the best at bench, but I bench 295 max, 265 in sets. I have no clue why I can only do 295 once clean. and be able to do sets of 6 of 265? any suggestions from anyone...

----------


## Iowaplatehog50543

I'm a member of NASA (natural athletic strength association) and a close personal friend of mine is Joe Thompson if you check the NASA sight you will see he has done 518 at 208 on bench and 600+on squat and 650+ on deads. If you want to put up big numbers check out that sight or e mail me ill try to help.385 at 225 is great but you should set your sites higher. good luck mass junkie


> 385 BP @ 225 lbs

----------


## Iowaplatehog50543

so what can you do clean? just wondering I know NASA members putting up 523 on bench at 242lb body wieght you want to impress me clean up for a year and enter NASA. Ill be looking for you.   :Devil Grin:  


> Yah thats what the gym owner said before I bent his rusty old bars and he had to go out and buy a new squat bar cuz of me.
> 
> I remember back in the days 500lb benches were common.


  :Devil Grin:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## thebob

415 for a single. I think I had a double in me, but hit the upright un the first rep and it totally threw me out of my groove.

----------


## Big "D" Daddy

I did 400 x 3 yesterday at 270 lbs.

----------


## Mack-Attack

> I'm 14 i have a 44 inch chest a 33 inch waste and 16 and 1/4 inch bicep
> i can bench 250 curl 140 and deadlift 450, squat 375-400


I can actually believe this, when i was 15 i was working out with 225x8 and alot my freinds where up there with me. we all played f-ball and wrestled together. I was weighing about 185 lbs - 6'2''

----------


## bitta

me personally 6'0 250lbs max two reps 405,but tonite 3/27/04 in my city there is a bench press contest sponsered by my gym at a local club downtown and this kid is 200 lbs 5'11 and is attempting 740!!!!!no **** he is starting at 650 I cant wait to see this **** my wife even wants to come and she totally doesnt get the iron game but this is ,to me un-fuking-real! Ill bring my camera fo sho! and post for all naysayers.

----------


## bitta

alright now the truth,I went last night to see this dude bench and it was a madhouse in there! This dude was 5'6 and 195lbs he ended up pushing 645lbs twice,I have never seen a club filled with that many monsters before I mean the bouncers were all like,"I aint workin tonite"

----------


## houseofpain

21, 6' 255....405 nice and smooth

----------


## Silent Edge

Alright, i guess my posts got deleted, but here it is:

Age: 24
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 255
BF: 15%
Bench: 455 for 3
Incline: 405 for 4
Military: 355 for 5

----------


## XXXTRIPLEXXX

My best are 342 @ 132, [email protected] 144 and 402 @ 148, all drug-free, paused lifts.

----------


## sooners04

25 190 315lbs

----------


## not2bigyet

Age: 25
Hight 5'10"
Weight: 200lbs
Bench: 405lbs for 6 clean  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## go4gold

I was 17 and 114lbs, i benched 250 clean. i miss those days. Double bw bench press, now i am to fat to do that, lol.

----------


## masswithclass

Personal best 485lbs in a meet, i weighed in at 189lbs.

----------


## Russ616

> I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 
> 
> " What do you guys think? "


****, this thread has been around for a while... Her is an update on my bench #'s 182lbs and bench 340lbs...

----------


## medic23

23yo
5"6' 180lbs
315, I've been stuck here for 1 year and a half now, Thats why I need to get back on the sauce

----------


## Brian D

my raw bench is around 380 with my titan fury I just hit a 475 and am good for more at a bdy wt 250

----------


## leanmachine

> I'm 14 i have a 44 inch chest a 33 inch waste and 16 and 1/4 inch bicep
> i can bench 250 curl 140 and deadlift 450, squat 375-400


154 in february hit 250 4 times, max 270. Worked out with a 16 year old wrestler(brother in law) who hit 225 4 times, and was one of the strongest guys in school. 14 and those #'s< sorry but I dont see it!  :Don't know:

----------


## bigl67

i just got my personal [email protected] 405 flat 315 incline x 3 yesterday is that pretty good? long term goal is 500 or 600 lbs what you guys think?

----------


## animal-inside

new bench 415 for 4 clean no bounce reps............ i am not a poweer lfiter tho.. i do the bbing thing..

----------


## Jim Cooper

I started powerlifting about 9 months ago, im 5'9" @200. My 1 rep max raw is 350. I have a inzer hphd single ply ive used it 5 times and 370 is all the weight i have and it goes up easy. I plan on getting 2 more 45 plates soon, i think with the shirt 400 to 425 max . Im thinking about getting on some sort of supps. like creatine, protein, etc. any advise would be great.

----------


## RJstrong

I just hit a [email protected] 242's... June 19, 2004 A.P.F. FL State... working on 600 by Dec. 5 for the A.P.F Southern States!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## probowl00

well my numbers are
well first im 6'2 280
i did 225-24x 365-6x and 405 twice on the bench
415 squats 8 times
275 clean 4 times all clean
this was just after my deca /dball cycle(frst cycle)

----------


## homeboybonanza

I like the guys who post strange numbers like 400 (why not 405, isn't that 4 plates?) or 402 (what?) Personally I can bench 431 x 3.5...(laugh!)

----------


## anaBROLIC

21 years old, 178lbs, max bench 345lbs clean. hoping for 405lbs by middle to end of august..thats my goal...

----------


## Iceman1800

475 at 242 in a meet

----------


## RJstrong

> I like the guys who post strange numbers like 400 (why not 405, isn't that 4 plates?) or 402 (what?) Personally I can bench 431 x 3.5...(laugh!)


 you also have to take into account that some of those strange numbers
you see are hit during a powerlifting meet... powerlifting is done in kilos. not in pounds... for example i just hit a 250 kilo. bench press which is equal to 551 pounds... so when converting kilos. to pounds you end up with crazy
numbers! here is another example 500 kilos. = 1102.2 pounds... 1102.2 
looks strange I admit but in powerlifting its the norm!

----------


## Fat Guy

Im a fat bastard (300lbs) and old (33yrs) and i hit 385 twice. Afterwards, I have to check my prostrate to make sure it did not explode.  :Don't know:

----------


## Squatman51

17yo---350w/ a good bounce but 320 good form

----------


## SL-Dubbs

22 yrs old. 198 bw. BP 410 lbs. going for 425-440 within the next few weeks.

----------


## biglouie250

6' 190lbs bench 250 4x ....**** my long arms .........

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

i'm 20, i can benchpress a solid 135 while on a massive sus-cycle, and 95 bp off cycle
 :Wink:

----------


## Power76

505 but I am training for a 550 at my next meet in a few weeks. No doubt I will CRUSH it!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Tryin2getHUGE

All you bros that are doing some SICK NUMBERS, how about hooking up a brother with a chest routine so I can get big and strong like the rest of ya ??

----------


## Pale Horse

I'm 38 started lifting when I was 13 stopped seriously when I was 25 and started again 6 months ago not sure of the max but put up 365 5 times on monday what would that equate to? 6' 225lbs by the way.

----------


## Bigbench

I am at 198lbs.closing in on 570(got about 5 in. off my chest)this past tues.So I will get before long, got a contest about 6 wks. out.Also right now roid free makes me wonder what i could do if i was on.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## SomeGuy

19. . .275lbs. . ..Bench is 500 and Squat is 725. . .both clean

----------


## kdawg21

Im 8.... I can bench a cool 800 and squat 1024..... is that good for an 8 year old.... ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## quez82

46yrs old,5'8, 258lbs, 505bench raw, I have never used a shirt but i'm just starting to look into them.

----------


## kboxer

220lbs/405 flat

----------


## UberSoldat

Wow u guys are pretty dam strong.. all using roids ? or some of u %100 natural ?

Nice job !

Lucas

----------


## bigone39

im 245lb 39yrs old my max with a shirt and pause is 475 the 500 mark is my goal my bench stays the same on or off juice to me if your powerlifting the hell with the reps dont worry about doing 12 reps at 250lb work for strength i max at least twice a week there are other exercises to improve bench that can be done if your doing what you say then great job keep up the good work stay strong bigone

----------


## !!BarmaN!!

i'm 19 years old im 6''3 my weight now is 220 and i can bench 4 resp with 375

----------


## Drive

38 yrs
250
5'10
reverse grip bench 465 contest 
485 in the gym but that don't count.

----------


## Rob

half of these posts..as my avatar would say "smell like bullsh*t"...14 year olds pressings some weight that some college football players cant even budge?? give me a break..half of these ppl are shams

----------


## imann

first off ban the 14 year old kid, who is lying out of his a$$............my stats 23,5'11'',194 and last week i hit 325 for a comp. rep.....trying 335 today

----------


## Rob

> 19. . .275lbs. . ..Bench is 500 and Squat is 725. . .both clean


hard f*ckin time believing that..prove it

----------


## justin2305

5 9 175lbs and bench 360 (clean) no help hard to beleive but true.......

----------


## Special K

Olympic bar 405 3 sets of 6 so I imagine I can get a bit more for a single rep.I can Incline dumbells 130's by myself no spotter for reps of 8,3 or 4 sets.I'm to old and have nothin to prove in the gym anymore my pecs speak for themselves! K oh yeah I'm an adult of 35 yrs I've ben a team player for ever and been in the gym over a decade and I call some bull**** here with some of these # you young guys are posting

----------


## imann

> Olympic bar 405 3 sets of 6 so I imagine I can get a bit more for a single rep.I can Incline dumbells 130's by myself no spotter for reps of 8,3 or 4 sets.I'm to old and have nothin to prove in the gym anymore my pecs speak for themselves! K oh yeah I'm an adult of 35 yrs I've ben a team player for ever and been in the gym over a decade and I call some bull**** here with some of these # you young guys are posting


well stated.....there are a lot of big #"s...............no proof......does it make you cool to try an impress people on the net that you don't even know, with things you can't even do.............jmo

----------


## TheGame826

at 170 i was benching 325 on flat for 1 and 335 on decline. Over sumer I lost some weight and became weaker but now its bulking season again so I will gain that weight back and hopefully more. When I was doing 325 I was also at 135 with dumbells on flat. I wanna be back there soon. current weight is about 160 and max is about 295

and squatting 315 with ass all the way to the floor. normal 90 degree squat is about 405 For some reason I get alot stronger and alot more size if I stay around 315 and just go allllllll the way down then doing 90 degree squats with 405. But then i feel like my bench is to close to my squats.

----------


## josh8416

mines increasing but i havent maxed out in forever, last month i was doing 90 dbs 3 set of 8.

----------


## Sta11ion

I have to agree with you, at my gym I might see the odd guy lifting some weights maybe 4 plates a side but he is almost 30 years old training for over 12 years and weights over 250 and is maybe 5'10. I myself is around 192 5'10 and could bench max almost 345 a couple of times and people think thats alot for my size I have been reading these post and people are thorwing numbers in the 400 and 500. But yet I never heard of any of these guys be on any world stongest man competition? I heard one guy here squat over 700 pounds and weights 200 pounds? THat sounds like a world record? 


> hard f*ckin time believing that..prove it

----------


## Gorgoroth_

I think its funny... seeing some 16 year old kids here claiming they put up 300 , 400 lbs... I use to work out at Gold's Gym , the most weight I ever saw put up in person was 405 for a few reps by my father and my uncle. Everyone around use stoped and watched.

----------


## IronReload04

up to 340

----------


## FCECC2

> **** you guys make me so jealous 
> 
> 5'10
> 210
> 22 years
> 
> last week i did a non-clean (1" off my chest) 295 on bench.
> DB press is now 125lbs x 6 (cant explain DB is far more easier than barbell)
> i squat 365lbs for 3reps (suck ass too)
> ...


lol im up to 315 clean on bench finally  :Wink:  ...at 225lbs

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> lol im up to 315 clean on bench finally  ...at 225lbs



Congrats .

----------


## imann

I can't seem to break 330....just missed 335....got so pissed i had to leave the gym.....hopefully the tren kicks in soon and I can get off this plateau.....355 was the goal and I still have ten weeks or so...good luck with the #'s guys....later  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Hammer16

I have always been pretty strong on the bench. I am 5' 6'' weigh 155 and my best press without a shirt and strict (stops on my chest) is 375lbs

----------


## spkmania

not sure what my max is, i've always been worried about strain on my shoulder. i know i can do 315 x 12 with good form and no bouce.

----------


## Savage1

6'4, 244lbs. My Bench stays at reps of 6+, I don't want to tear anything, so, I bench 405lbs x 8...I am down right know to 405 x 5, but I think that's due to laziness. I stay at that for my working weight, but use 315 as warm-up and finishing weight (15 reps warming -up, 10-12 reps for last set).

----------


## dr.shred

21 5'10 195. haven't juiced in almost 2 years...did 365 last week clean.

----------


## I R Baboon

5yrs 3'5 75pounds. Pretty hairy for a baboon and like to sling my own poo, bench 50 pounds CLEAN!!!

 :Mfight:

----------


## Rob

Before my cycle i hit 285, now im in week 7 and i put up 340. i tried 345, almost got it up but not quite. **** i love this stuff!!

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Finally hitting 400 lbs

----------


## spywizard

> I can't seem to break 330....just missed 335....got so pissed i had to leave the gym.....hopefully the tren kicks in soon and I can get off this plateau.....355 was the goal and I still have ten weeks or so...good luck with the #'s guys....later


do a search.. but try static training.. 

1 max rep.. 525... 210 lbs..

750mg test
50mg dbol 
40mg var

week 6.. 

never made it back to that one lift.. but haven't really tried..

----------


## pwrlift220

42 y/o, 220lbs, bench 545

----------


## TheDfromGC

> I think its funny... seeing some 16 year old kids here claiming they put up 300 , 400 lbs... I use to work out at Gold's Gym , the most weight I ever saw put up in person was 405 for a few reps by my father and my uncle. Everyone around use stoped and watched.


yea i know, i go to my gym and maybe once in a great while youll see somebody get 405 for 1 sloppy rep, alot of u probly are telling the truth but like they say talk is cheap, i think theres a few members on this thread that would be in the hospital if they attempted the #'s they claimed here....

----------


## Moosepellet

I'm 6'1 225lb and the most I have ever benched is 315lbs for 5reps, that was after a full workout. I'm planning on maxing out at the first of the year

----------


## tbody66

5' 6", 190 lbs, 38 years old. Best bench ever 365# single rep, clean. I only did that two different times.
Been out of the gym for a year and a half, back for a couple of months now and got 315# up last week, I am shooting for 335# tomorrow.

----------


## Rob

Had a team workout today...I finally put 360, the look on my teamates faces was great. Couldnt believe it! Coaches were pretty f*ckin impressed too...they must know im on something. Luckily were not getting tested! Gotta love hockey!

----------


## YOUNG GUNS_777

I Am 27 Bench 350 At 200 Clean No Bounce & No Juice

----------


## YOUNG GUNS_777

> I'm 38 started lifting when I was 13 stopped seriously when I was 25 and started again 6 months ago not sure of the max but put up 365 5 times on monday what would that equate to? 6' 225lbs by the way.


411LBS

----------


## Russ616

It's amazing I started this thread over a year ago, I am now 22 190lbs and bench 355 clean as could be...

----------


## RJstrong

I just hit a 570 at the APF Southern States... New Years resolution is 600+  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bjayg

hi all been away for awhile, last monday did 545lbs. bench 3 reps, my military behind head press is gone up too 405lbs. 3 reps. good to be back. J

----------


## TheBrent

i know this is an old thread but i liked the calc, it seems like it'd be pretty accurate. Im 141lbs and at 205 according to it (185x4) not bad for a little guy right? lol

----------


## crazle43764

I'm 6'1 235 and can bench 345.

----------


## Hed

6'1", 161 lbs, 275 x 1 max, somewhat crappy lift, so lets say 265 clean

----------


## powerfreak777

> I am 21 years old, 160lbs and can bench 275lbs - ( clean ) 
> 
> " What do you guys think? "


very good, after 14 years training, I get 455 at 228 no shirt, almost pause.

----------


## DoubleL

I'm 6 foot 215. Max bench 325 lbs is the most i've ever pushed up. Hang clean max of 360. My bench sucks, but I train more for reps at 225 because I play college football.

----------


## Nicky B

I'm 6'1 240 bench 375 for 3 will max out next week

----------


## Hitman

> I am at 198lbs.closing in on 570(got about 5 in. off my chest)this past tues.So I will get before long, got a contest about 6 wks. out.Also right now roid free makes me wonder what i could do if i was on.


 LMFAO so what your saying is you got it 2 inches off the hooks?  :Hmmmm:  Jeezz im laughing my c0ck off every time i get an update on this post at some of the horrific numbers you monsters are doing.

----------


## wink182

powerlifting is so psychological, I just saw btdr's calculator according to that I should be doing more in the lower rep range. Now that I have seen that i am sure I will next max. I am 29yo 230lb 5'10 and these kids are def. lying, it took 13 yrs for me to get 380 1 rep bench, squat650 1rm DL [email protected] high 400's( my true no b.s. ,for strangers on the net, max) if I am wrong maybe there is just something in the water nowadays ( like test e)!

----------


## jhoyt

455 for one and 435x3 all reps touch my chest and are slow and controlled. I weigh 215.

----------


## hanger319

I benched the bar (45 lbs.), 257 times in 7 minutes.

----------


## clampitt

45*257


whats your max than?

----------


## Kodo

6'3'', 275lbs @ 15% BF. 

Press 535lbs two weeks ago. Just stepped off cycle last week. Went 

Wks 1-10: Test Cyp @ 500mg's every week
Wks 1-4: Test Prop @ 300mg's every week
Wks 11-12: Test Prop @ 300mg's every week
Wks 1-6: Tren Ace @ 300mg's every week
Wks 7-12: Mast @ 300mg's every week.

PCT: Clomid, Nolvadex , 10K IU's HCG

----------


## MASTER

220lbs bench 200kg, dead 25kg0 squat 275kg

----------


## jc3

350 1rm...train all the time......little brother does 365 whenever the f*ck he feels like it and barely is ever in the gym.....bastard took all the good genetics.....really, he's taller and thicker (don't tell my wife).....lol

----------


## TheGame826

> at 170 i was benching 325 on flat for 1 and 335 on decline. Over sumer I lost some weight and became weaker but now its bulking season again so I will gain that weight back and hopefully more. When I was doing 325 I was also at 135 with dumbells on flat. I wanna be back there soon. current weight is about 160 and max is about 295



Wow do I suck now. Im not even close to where I was.

----------


## Jackson111

My best bench 420. Not a very clean lift, but never steroids . The most I have seen anyone do in the gym in the past 10 years is 405 for an easy 10 reps. 

I don't doubt anyone here, but Ronny the Bull, that is really awesome that you are totally honest about your lifts.

----------


## p0werlift

> I think its funny... seeing some 16 year old kids here claiming they put up 300 .


are you saying this is impossible?

at age 16 if i can remember correctly i benched 315 for the first time at a 176 lb bodyweight, and i was only a junior in highschool. i qualified for state my sophmore junior and senior years in weightlifting, infact, let me just give you a link that will do the talking for me. 

http://www.fhsaa.org/programs/sports/wtb/

take a second to browse the 139 lb weightclass and up, especially the 219 weightclass and look at the individual champion in that weightclass.

ive been training since age 13. so maybe everyone shouldnt be so quick as to call someone who is a little underage a "lier".

and oh ya, im 20 years old and can push 445x3....took me 7 years to get here.

----------


## VMDINC69

i was 192 when i first did 405 touch and go 
at 216 i did 470 with a pause in my first meet 
doing over 500 now

----------


## pitbull gone mad

[email protected] 17 275 in a single ply ragex drug free

----------


## BDTR

Up to a very clean 550 for 2 now, although im stuck there. No shirt or anything, i only lift raw, never even wear a belt.

----------


## chinups

I concentrate mainly on my dumbell work when it comes to strength. My best was 150 dums for 5 reps about 3 clean.

----------


## talon

Uh 225lb yesterday for 12. Dont know what my max is. I was up to 315 twice last semester. I have been dieting down though. Its funny, I feel alot stronger and look alot more cut, but ****it Im weaker. I guess you can have either or. A little fat on the body and strong as hell or cut and a little weaker.

----------


## redmeat

21 years old. 306 lbs. 675 in a shirt. Raw I have no idea. 450-500 probably. Usually don't go past 445 raw in my warmups.

----------


## pitbull gone mad

hey redmeat what type of training do you use,what shirt do you use?

----------


## redmeat

> hey redmeat what type of training do you use,what shirt do you use?



I have a black inzer denim. 

Right now we do a 3 week progressive wave of chains full range, followed by a 3 week wave of heavy boards.

----------


## Mighty

Wow , theres some awesome bench number's here! I'm 30 y/o 295 lbs, benched 445 a couple weeks ago, clean for one rep.
I'm kinda taking it easy for awhile now though, I have a pain in my left armpit ,right by where my pec connects to shoulder, and the **** thing doesn't seem to be getting better for some reason.

----------


## redmeat

> Wow , theres some awesome bench number's here! I'm 30 y/o 295 lbs, benched 445 a couple weeks ago, clean for one rep.
> I'm kinda taking it easy for awhile now though, I have a pain in my left armpit ,right by where my pec connects to shoulder, and the **** thing doesn't seem to be getting better for some reason.



I started having that pain about 4 weeks before I tore my pec last year. I'd take some time off.

----------


## FCECC2

315x4 last week  :Cool:  im off the juice since december and my strength is through the roof  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Mighty

Nice job TRL!!

Thanks Redmeat I figured it was something like that. Like it or not I've been forced to change my routine because of it, hopefully I can make good use of the downtime, and cut up.

Mighty

----------


## catabolic kid

19 years old, 6 feet 285-bp 405

----------


## pyschomab

5'8 175 lbs max right now is 225 but max ever is 305 see what happens when u get of the juice and dont go to the gym!!!

----------


## ak1977

i'm 27 yrs old about 189 lbs.. I can bench 315 7 to 8 reps on decline.. on flat i hit 315 4 to 5 reps.. Why is it that i'm stronger on my decline? I never max out ... my goal is 405 !!!!!!

----------


## Rob

> I benched the bar (45 lbs.), 257 times in 7 minutes.


why?

----------


## Aussie-BigFella

Best bench so far 180kg 2 reps natural, looking to do a cycle soon and will be interesting to see what happens....

BigFella

----------


## Nicky B

A few days ago I did 435 for 3 reps. I never go lower then 3 reps while on juice.

----------


## JayP40

I am 6'4 235. Flat 405, Incline 375, Rep 225 30 times. Thats is clean no gear

----------


## Mighty

A couple of months ago I had some chest pain , and changed my workout accordingly, and started working more supporting muscle groups. I eased back into benching a couple weeks ago with zero pain, and broke a new personal record tonight 505 for one rep clean , I've been shooting for 500 for so long it feels wierd to have done it...look out 600 ! =)

Mighty

----------


## RRogers

I am 39, 225 pounds, and my RAW bench is in the low 4's (405-440 depending on mood etc. I benched 480 in December with a Titan shirt but my spotter decided to dump the weight on me off the rack instead of over my chest, thereby tearing a nice hole in my serratis (sp?) pectoralis. That left me with a semi-permanent lump in the upper portion of my pec and a RAW bench of barely 400. I'm slowly fighting back, but last weekend I benched 440 with shirt in the Virginia 2005 Open USAPL 220 class. BTW the IPF judges were particularly harsh in requiring nearly a 2 second chest pause... thought they did away with that over a decade ago due to masses of torn pecs)

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

I'm 20 225 lbs, puttin up about 380lbs. clean.

----------


## English Power Lifter

19 years old, 227lbs. lifts: bench=440lbs deadlift=484lbs squat=572.

----------


## jstraw428

I am 5' 8" 175lbs, bench 315 clean

----------


## maxex

i love these threads. 

I'm 145lbs and bench 1,000,000 lbs for rebs. oh forgot to mention,im 6 years old.

----------


## wrestler152

i am 26 200 pounds. I lift at powerlifting competitions all the time. You would be surprised at some strength some people have. Bench has a ton to do with form. I've done 485 with a bench shirt. Last week I tried 505 and my shirt ripped. I know that shirts help a ton. I have done 425 off my chest with no shirt. I;m not one to brag about lifts. I actually hate telling people. I don;'t even tell my friends what I bench. It sounds like a ton but with the proper equipment and technique it isn't all that much. I believe there are many 18+ year olds that could hit 400.

----------


## English Power Lifter

> i love these threads. 
> 
> I'm 145lbs and bench 1,000,000 lbs for rebs. oh forgot to mention,im 6 years old.


  :Shrug:  Whats your problem man? Was there any need for sarcasm? Alot of us put alot of effort into our training to get results and i dont think they'd appreciate your comment. We're power lifters, this is the power lifting section of the site and believe me there are some strong teenagers out there. Like my friend who trains with me, he's 19 and can beat my overall lifting score. The best of it is hes all natural, no juice.

----------


## wrestler152

i agree.

----------


## RJstrong

> i love these threads. 
> 
> I'm 145lbs and bench 1,000,000 lbs for rebs. oh forgot to mention,im 6 years old.


... how original.

----------


## maxex

> Whats your problem man? Was there any need for sarcasm? Alot of us put alot of effort into our training to get results and i dont think they'd appreciate your comment. We're power lifters, this is the power lifting section of the site and believe me there are some strong teenagers out there. Like my friend who trains with me, he's 19 and can beat my overall lifting score. The best of it is hes all natural, no juice.


 JC, you need to lighten up bro.

----------


## English Power Lifter

> JC, you need to lighten up bro.


i don't want to im bulking, lol. but there wasn't any need for a comment like that to be fair. regards.

----------


## Doc.Sust

198lbs i can do 500lb with no juice, and a bench shirt, at 29yold.

----------


## RJstrong

As my contest preparation for APF Sr. Nationals is coming to an end... I blasted up a 655 using an Inzer double denim 5/12/05... lookout 700 your next...  :Evil2:

----------


## Doc.Sust

denim shirts rock!!! what a difference they have made in pressing, guys are putting up some huge numbers in the last 2-4 years with the new technology of the double denim and some crazy stitch work

----------


## RJstrong

> denim shirts rock!!! what a difference they have made in pressing, guys are putting up some huge numbers in the last 2-4 years with the new technology of the double denim and some crazy stitch work


I'm loving my new shirt... it has taken me a couple of years to really get it right... but it is finally happening. It's taken some time to get the fit that I like. My best raw bench is 545 so finally I can say I am using my shirt efficiently... which couldn't be happening at a better time... Sr. Nationals are just a few weeks away!

----------


## Doc.Sust

keep working your lockouts and board presses!!!!!! the denim will let everything fly off your chest, but it has little carryover at lock out, your tri's need to be strong, hit the upper end strength part of the press, and you will get that 700lb press no problem. i know a few people who are getting 150 or close to 200lbs out of their shirt!!! ****ing amazing!

----------


## RJstrong

> keep working your lockouts and board presses!!!!!! the denim will let everything fly off your chest, but it has little carryover at lock out, your tri's need to be strong, hit the upper end strength part of the press, and you will get that 700lb press no problem. i know a few people who are getting 150 or close to 200lbs out of their shirt!!! ****ing amazing!


It's funny that you say that, because other than warm-ups I can't think of a time recently that I have trained heavy bench in a full range manner. Not only has it increased my bench max with a shirt, but it has increased my raw max! Your right tricep strength has really been the key to improving my overall bench #'s. I hope to be one of those guys getting 150-200 out of my shirt... if you want to compete at the highest level you have to embrace lifting gear.

----------


## Doc.Sust

its the truth, i was a raw drug free bencher at 181,ding somehwere in the neighbor hood of 350-365 lbs, i went up a class and put on the shirt and now good for 500plus. the heavy tri work also shot my raw max up to!( i needed it i was stuck at the same raw number forever!!!!! you are right the way to hit big numbers is to use the equipment.

----------


## RJstrong

> its the truth, i was a raw drug free bencher at 181,ding somehwere in the neighbor hood of 350-365 lbs, i went up a class and put on the shirt and now good for 500plus. the heavy tri work also shot my raw max up to!( i needed it i was stuck at the same raw number forever!!!!! you are right the way to hit big numbers is to use the equipment.


That's awesome! great #'s... especially at that weight! Keep it up man... You definetely now what your doing... sky's the limit!

----------


## harl

Im 31 170# natural, I dont max, just do reps. I do 4 sets pyramid from 225 up to 275x5. Im sure I could do 315 for 1 but im there to pump up my muscles not my ego. Got to love people at the gym that max out every day and they do it half assed.....this one kid bends himself into a triangle ^ and has his ass 2 feet off the bench...im like "dude the decline bench is over there".  :Icon Rolleyes:   :LOL:

----------


## beyonddriven

20 years old, 208lbs. Highest so far 410lbs talk about a great feeling when you break through 4 plates!

----------


## WARLORD

My current best competiton bench is 560 with a pause on the chest. touch and go at the gym is 650
At my last meet I nearly pulled 600 raw and my squat is around 800

----------


## Nicky B

Two days ago did 460 for 3 reps.

----------


## wolfyEVH

> 198lbs i can do 500lb with no juice, and a bench shirt, at 29yold.



i'd like to see it done.......

----------


## cmillett

My best bench 345 for 6 reps did at 200lbs. that was a year ago currently trying to breake 415 at 190 all raw lifts no shirt.

----------


## diesel21

415, 2x when i was almost 200,
now i can always do 375 at least once.. i did rip a tendon at the weight!! still healing, i'll stick to dumbells

----------


## TheDfromGC

i wish we had a video forum like some other boards i have seen....that way all these "150lbs benching 600x8" could actually prove it....talk is just that, talk

----------


## RJstrong

> i wish we had a video forum like some other boards i have seen....that way all these "150lbs benching 600x8" could actually prove it....talk is just that, talk


your in the Detriot area... come by the APF Senior Nationals June 4, it just happens to be in your hometown... I promise you I can back up all my talkin'.

----------


## harl

Is it true you can add 50lbs to your bench just be wearing a skirt...err I mean shirt?

----------


## RJstrong

> Is it true you can add 50lbs to your bench just be wearing a skirt...err I mean shirt?


Ah... do I detect a hint of jealousy in that sarcastic response?

----------


## TheDfromGC

> your in the Detriot area... come by the APF Senior Nationals June 4, it just happens to be in your hometown... I promise you I can back up all my talkin'.




whats the address??? ive always been interested in going to a powerlifting meet but never had opportunity

----------


## RJstrong

> whats the address??? ive always been interested in going to a powerlifting meet but never had opportunity


 Good, I'm glad I was able to interest you in the event. Your in luck because this contest changes venues each year. I really hope you make an effort to come check it out, I promise you will not be disappointed. This just happens to be one of the biggest events of the year, which brings a lot of great lifters together from around the country. You will see nothing but top notch lifting! Here is the address: Doubletree Hotel Detroit Metropolitan Airport, 31500 Wick Road, Romulus MI 48174... June 3-5: all women and men up to 165lbs. lift Fri June 3, 181-198lbs. A.M. 220-242lbs. P.M. Sat June 4, 275-SHW Sun June 5..... I will be lifting in the 242's saturday afternoon (Ron Jones). As of now I believe there is 160 registered lifters... this is going to be the real deal!

----------


## diesel21

don't hate on us small jacked mofos... i just love the big juiceheads that weight 250+ and can't lift shit, hahahhahahahahah!!!!!

----------


## bigken505

last summer 505 at 235lb i have been clean since july .. and am still hitting 425 at 250 lb of fat now thow .

----------


## RJstrong

I just hit a 665 with my new inzer double denim. It was a great confidence builder especially since it was my last bench workout before the meet. Now it's all about getting it done on the big day (June 4)!

----------


## CrazyKC

160 benching 275 is real good. I'm 21 yrs old weigh 205 and bench 335. But its not about the bench its about the deadlift. 515!

----------


## Jorg

I'm 21 and weigh 155lb. My max bench is 198lb and max leg press is 424lb.
I have been lifting for 4 months, no excuses some of your numbers on the bench is crazy

----------


## CrazyKC

Sure are

----------


## whackedmytoe

42 years old, 6-0, 220, workout maxes 335x4, 355x2, 365x2....unknown ORM; these are on cycle results.

----------


## hurley11

20yrs old 6' 0'' 188lbs Bench Press 275 (could do 300 with bad form) Deadlift 340, Squat 330 *3 (I did the squat PB today at the gym plus I leg pressed 1050lbs 8 times but the damn machine won't go any higher!)

----------


## power65

Can't believe this thread is still going????? 

 :Aajack:

----------


## Doc.Sust

its gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Power76

Yea, this thread has been beat to death  :Chairshot:

----------


## lcpl kill

20yrs 250lbs 415lbs bench, 315 military "denkal"

----------


## the hulkster

I am definetly tired of seeing in my emails, give me YOU bench press, been going on for don't know how long. but I suppose if it wasn't for this thread then I would have to type in the AR address.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yea, this thread has been beat to death


i wish i could erase this nonsense!

----------


## m3ga101

18 weighed at 156 3x318 bench

----------


## Savage1

Just did a competition three weeks ago and I benched 529.5 clean, with a pause and no shirt. I weigh 258lbs currently.

----------


## onlyatest

21, 225, 340clean bench. just started first cycle of test e.

----------


## Sanecrazy

23 yrs old 5'7" 160lbs. @ 8%BF
Bench 290

Havent maxed on squat in a long time because of two herniated disc and surgery.

----------


## roiderkid

5'6 17 159 300lbs

----------


## Superhuman

18 years old, 6'2", 220lbs+/-, 6-8% BF, 1RM=425

----------


## Doc.Sust

hate this FCK'N thread!!nobody cares how much anyone can bench.note to everyone, keep achievieng new PR'S and good luck. put your money where your mouth is and go to a meet and show everyone what you can do

----------


## omni

135 lbs. thats one plate on each end bitches!!!!!!!


\covering up for being pathetic

----------


## DSM4Life

> hate this FCK'N thread!!nobody cares how much anyone can bench.note to everyone, keep achievieng new PR'S and good luck. put your money where your mouth is and go to a meet and show everyone what you can do


hahah so true. 


Some guy at work asked me how much i benched and i refused to tell him. He gave me this odd look. I asked him what he can squat or deadlift and that ended the conversation. 

I hate when people ask me how much i bench like its going to tell how strong someone is.

----------


## RJstrong

... a lot!  :Banghead:

----------


## Doc.Sust

i am putting this thread to rest once and for all!

----------


## spywizard

hater...hahhaaaa

----------


## Doc.Sust

i hate this page more than anyone else!!LOL good riddens!!

----------

